# C/a Glue & Boiled Linseed Oil Pen Finish



## Patrude (Dec 13, 2013)

I tried this on some pens after seeing it on a u-tube video from WoodWorkers Journal. It works for me. The process calls for the Boiled Linseed Oil and thin c/a, but I added couple things of my own, (Mylands sanding sealer and a mixture of rottenstone powder with paraffin oil). I sand the blank to 600#, dust it off and apply Mylands sanding sealer, slow the lathe down and lightly sand againwith the 600# and on to the micromesh 12,000#. I put a few drops of the linseed oil onto a folded paper towel, aout 1" wide and apply it to the pen with the lathe at slow speed. Next I put a few drops of the c/a on top of the oil on the same paper towel and apply is to the blank moving back and forth across till it sets up. roughly 30 to 40 seconds. Next I do a rub with rottenstone mixed with parrafin oil and wipe that down and repeat the linseed and c/a coating couple more times. I finish with a light rottenstone rub and top it with EEE wax. I am still experimenting with it but so far I am getting good results. Rottenstone powder & parrafin oil are both low priced hardware store items. Boiled Linseed Oil is not expensive either. I havent had to use any activator and have not had to do any agressive sanding at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 13, 2013)

Rich, thanks for this write-up. Couple of questions:

1) what brand and thickness CA are you using?
2) "lightly sand again with the 600# and on the the micromesh 12,000#" -- does this mean you go straight from 600 grit paper to the 12,000 micromesh without any intermediate grades? (the set I've got is color coded, I think the coarsest micromesh I have is the brown one)

When I tried using BLO and CA, I got very inconsistent results - one would come out like glass, the next cloudy. Eventually I stopped using BLO except to oil the wood prior to the first CA application, then used just thin CA for 10 or so coats and sanded/micromeshed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 13, 2013)

Man that's crazy I was googling today about ca finish and I read an article about this same finish 
Tony


----------



## Patrude (Dec 13, 2013)

About the finish sanding; no, I didn't mean to incline that I go from 600 right to the 12,000. Sorry for writing it up like that. I actually go in increasing grits from course micro mesh on up to the 12,000 using all the grits in my assortment. I am still experimenting with it myself, but I do use the boiled linseed oil along with the c/a for each application. I've been using Locktight thin super glue. I tried tightbond thin but wasn't getting a deep finish. I tried the Locktight because it was what I happened to have and it worked o k. I seem to get better results if I am more generous with the B.L.O. For some reason the glue tends to cover more uniformly thanks, Rich

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 13, 2013)

So, I have seen people talk about that finish but never used it myself. What makes it different than just CA??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Dec 14, 2013)

According to the video there is some interaction between the BLO and the c/a. What I found through doing it myself is the glue seams to spread more evenly without the ridges I was getting with just the c/a. and as a result I am not sanding much at all.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 14, 2013)

I like that rottenstone idea, is that your final treatment? after 12000?


----------



## Patrude (Dec 14, 2013)

The rottenstone will dull it just a bit, because it is an abrasive. It helps to eliminate super fine scratches. After doing the rottenstone I wipe it down with a clean paper towel and do a coat of EEE wax. Here is something a bit different for final finish that I have tried, a couple coats of high quality mirror finish car polish. I tried it just to see what might happen and it does look good. I just kinda like trying different things. Of course sometimes it ends up in the designer firewood collection but what the heck; don't know if you don't try


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2015)

@fredito 
Have you tried this method? It's a variation of the blo/ca method I was referring to in your topic...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 6, 2015)

I like a C/A and BLO finish. That is my go to finish for most woods.


----------



## fredito (Mar 6, 2015)

It's sounds pretty interesting. I think I will have to give it a try. I have never heard of rottenstone, any idea what part of the hardware store it would be it? Also, I really need to get on the ball and get/make some sanding sealer. @ripjack13 I haven't tried this method, I've just done blo/ca but this sounds good


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2015)

You can get rottenstone at midway, brownells, rockler, woodcraft, and amazon....

And application info..
http://www.leevalley.com/us/shopping/Instructions.aspx?p=41066


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 6, 2015)

Can someone explain how BLO and CA even works? I know there are a ton of people who use these together with great results so its hard to argue against it. Ive never used this combo because it dosnt make since to me. Adhesives and oil don't mix. I get great results with CA and a bit of accelerator. Im not trying to argue or start a debate, Im really curious why or how this works and what how the finish holds up over time with oil under it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 6, 2015)

BassBlaster said:


> Can someone explain how BLO and CA even works? I know there are a ton of people who use these together with great results so its hard to argue against it. Ive never used this combo because it dosnt make since to me. Adhesives and oil don't mix. I get great results with CA and a bit of accelerator. Im not trying to argue or start a debate, Im really curious why or how this works and what how the finish holds up over time with oil under it?


My understanding is that the blo acts as the accelerant. Blo and ca makes a horrid smell though. I'm sure others can explain it more though


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 6, 2015)

If its only purpose is to act as an accelerant, why not use accelerant?


----------



## fredito (Mar 6, 2015)

BassBlaster said:


> If its only purpose is to act as an accelerant, why not use accelerant?


Personally, I'm cheap and I can get a lot of blo and use it for that and shine juice vs having accelerant that has a more limited use. I also like the pop blo gives when you first put it on as well


----------



## fredito (Mar 6, 2015)

@BassBlaster this might be interesting to you regarding blo and ca
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/why-blo-ca-117834/index3.html


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2015)

BassBlaster said:


> Can someone explain how BLO and CA even works? I know there are a ton of people who use these together with great results so its hard to argue against it. Ive never used this combo because it dosnt make since to me. Adhesives and oil don't mix. I get great results with CA and a bit of accelerator. Im not trying to argue or start a debate, Im really curious why or how this works and what how the finish holds up over time with oil under it?



_The advantage of CA-BLO over straight CA is that you get a more flexible, less brittle resin than with polymeric CA alone._
_
http://www.penturners.org/forum/1578205-post8.html_

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Mar 7, 2015)

I agree; those same properties make it much easier to apply. I find it to be more manageable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa burl (Mar 7, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> _The advantage of CA-BLO over straight CA is that you get a more flexible, less brittle resin than with polymeric CA alone.
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/1578205-post8.html_[URL='http://www.penturners.org/forum/1578205-post8.html[/QUOTE'][/QUOTE][/URL]




Im gonna have to give it a try. This may be what ive been looking for to add some flexibility to the ca so I get better results putting a mortise in a fishing reel seat after ca is applied

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hopefully it works for ya Brian...


----------



## Alan Sweet (Mar 20, 2015)

I experimented with CA-BLO. I may have been applying it incorrectly, but it seemed softer. Almost, malleable. 

I applied a couple layers of CA, then applied layers of CA-BLO over this base. I used accelerator with each layer.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 20, 2015)

I use it sometimes because I can't get it as shiny as ca/accelerator so if I want it softer or I'm using unstabilized wood


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2015)

I dont use the accelerator with it. 
I do one and one....one layer of blo then on the blo pad i use ca and rub it left to right vigorously till it heats up.
And repeat...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2015)

Tony, do you buff it after?


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2015)

Next time i do one I'll take pix...or video...


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I use it sometimes because I can't get it as shiny as ca/accelerator so if I want it softer or I'm using unstabilized wood



Do you buff em after you are done with the ca?


----------



## Tclem (Mar 20, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Do you buff em after you are done with the ca?


Yes but I just can't get it to shine. I Actually like it that way. Ca finish but not as shiny. Maybe something I'm doing wrong but I can get Ito shine doing it the way Andrew does it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

